# Any audi owners



## bmwblack55 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just bought my wife a 2008 audi q7 . Just wondering what bmw owners think about audi, any past or present audi experience appreciated


----------



## TannerSV (Dec 28, 2010)

My buddy has an Audi, great dealer service and reliable, can't really go too wrong with the big 3 (BMW, Merc, Audi) I will say though the newer A8's V10 feels inadequate even to my 2006 760. The A6-7 look great IMO.


----------



## ArtL (Nov 1, 2011)

My wife had an S4 which unfortunately was totaled a few years ago (broadsided on passenger side). She now drives a 330Ci and she still laments loosing her Audi. It was an awesome ride. In 2005 I chose the 750Li over an A8 and never regretted it. It was a close call at the time but the styling of the BMW got me. Today the A8 has a more agressive style but can't speak to how it would compare to a 7. Sure looks good though.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We don't own an Audi, but our MINI comes off lease in February. We test drove an F20 116i a few weeks ago.

Yesterday we looked at the Audi A1 and A3.

Everything about the A1 felt cheap even in the £18,000 Competition Edition in the showroom. That car is done up in 80's Quattro rally car paint scheme. Didn't look good on that car. Didn't want to drive one. Overall the car was so disappointing we didn't even ask for a brochure. 


The A3 was much better. We looked at Standard base car and an S-Line with an Audi Exclusive interior. Audi Exclusive is similar to BMW Individual. The base car was OK, but in our opinion doesn't represent good value. You can get a better car for £17,000. The base engine isn't very good, and it is expensive to move up the trim levels. The S-Line 3-door is worth a test drive, but £26,000 is more than we are comfortable spending. 


I still want to test drive a mid-line A3 but we've more or less decided the F20 1 series is a better car. A comparable F20 is less expensive too.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

bmwblack55 said:


> Just bought my wife a 2008 audi q7 . Just wondering what bmw owners think about audi, any past or present audi experience appreciated


Not sure what's worse about Audis... poor dealer server, lack of dealer availability or Audi's reluctance to cover anything under warranty.

We've had an Audi for 5 years. My wife loves it. I view it as as a substandard, poorly engineered brand that's not at all backed by the manufacturer. Everything that broke within the 4 year bumper-to-bumper warranty was denied as "normal wear and tear." The dealers aren't open on Saturdays in So Cal (a massive sin in my view as they would seemingly appeal to people who have jobs) and their dealer network is quite weak compared to BMW. Even Mini has as many dealerships as Audi within a 25 mile area (2) - and the dealers are far, far better for Mini.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Audi's reluctance to cover anything under warranty.


My Father had to take Audi to small claims court to get a warranty claim paid. 
That was years ago. Sounds like they haven't changed.


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

i hope you enjoy it. i hated mine. the gas mileage was ridiculous. i think the best i could ever get was 18 on the highway but i averaged 16.5 all the time. the v6 is underpowered for a car the size of the Q7 and the v8 has an EPA estimated 18 mpg on the highway so more like 13 mpg for daily driving. i hated the entertainment thing (mmi or whatever they call it) and the sound system sucked. there was tons of room in it though and for the most part it drove pretty good except for on rough roads but thats with the 20" wheels. might have been better with a smaller wheel size. only kept it for about 6 months before i had enough. the good thing about it is, you will have one new best friend: the guy who owns your nearest gas station.


----------



## pathdoc (Dec 18, 2011)

My dad has a Q7, and I concur with everything heffdiddy said. The thing has tons of room, but it gulps gasoline. Plus, that thing was in the shop quite a bit. I do like the interior, though.

I thought about an A4, but no one paid any attention to me at the dealer when I visited. BMW treated me well the first time (and remembered my name when I came back to test-drive again). They now have a long-time customer!


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

blueguydotcom said:


> Not sure what's worse about Audis... poor dealer server, lack of dealer availability or Audi's reluctance to cover anything under warranty.
> 
> We've had an Audi for 5 years. My wife loves it. * I view it as as a substandard, poorly engineered brand that's not at all backed by the manufacturer. Everything that broken within the 4 year bumper-to-bumper warranty was denied as "normal wear and tear." * The dealers aren't open on Saturdays in So Cal (a massive sin in my view as they would seemingly appeal to people who have jobs) and their dealer network is quite weak compared to BMW. Even Mini has as many dealerships as Audi within a 25 mile area (2) - and the dealers are far, far better for Mini.


THIS. I used to buy Audi's and VW's and I ran into warranty issues all the time. I took a chance in 2009 on a Jetta GLI and within a month of ownership (less than 500 miles on it) a window regulator went bad. The dealer tells me that they are not sure why and it might not be a warranty item. Being the lawyer that I am I set them straight and got it fixed. I also traded it in a couple of months later on a 135i and have since then dismissed VWAG as a joke and refuse to buy their products anymore. For me it is BMW or MB or nothing. I considered a Jetta TDI before the 335d and the internet rants about VW denying warranty claims for an obviously defective HPFP that was destroying motors made me willing to pay double for the BMW diesel. At least BMW treats me right before, during and after the sale.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

pathdoc said:


> My dad has a Q7, and I concur with everything heffdiddy said. The thing has tons of room, but it gulps gasoline. Plus, that thing was in the shop quite a bit. I do like the interior, though.
> 
> *I thought about an A4, but no one paid any attention to me at the dealer when I visited. BMW treated me well the first time (and remembered my name when I came back to test-drive again). They now have a long-time customer*!


I hear this often. Before I was shopping for the Jetta TDI I wandered into an Audi dealer to consider the S5 coupe. While they gave me instant attention (I know the GM of the franchise), their attitude that the car was worth a premium over sticker was beyond stupid. Once I took a test drive I realize the hype was all that...just hype. I declined and got back into my 335i and was happy as could be. Audi dealers have this sense of arrogance that is just baffling since their products are nothing to write home about.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm pretty set on a new M3, in the F32 variant. I will be looking at an Audi S5 also; among others. Never owned an Audi personally, but I have always heard mixed opinions on them from both owners and mechanics. Even the S5 seems to have some understeer issues. We'll see....I'm staying open minded.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I loved my 2001 S4. When it came time to get another car, I looked at the B6 platform and did not like it; especially in S4 trim.

I like the way Audis look and I like their interiors. What I do not like is the snobby feeling people have about them and that is coming from a BMW driver...lol

People that have them seem to think their sh!t doesn't stink. I actually had some guy in a Q5 3.2 try and run me from a stop. Know your role jabroney. M3 start in second still = stupid look on Q5 driver.

And their pricing is insane. How can they justify almost $50K for a 2.0T Prestige A4 sedan? Really? A 335 works that thing like a rib in every possible way...


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, and I know I'm generalizing here, but every performance review I'd seen on a recent Audi (to include the RS5), brings to question some handling issues that are limiting the car. I know that most times a driver will only ever approach maybe 7 or 8/10's of the car's potential, but not sure if I want to deal with some serious understeer issues that seem to be masked by a quattro system.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've got not complaints about my S4 so far. It only has 4,100 miles on it though. :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Another update on the Audi ownership experience.

Our HPFP failed and Audi has an extended warranty to fix the issue (as it's so common). Our mechanic looked at the car and told us to take it directly to Audi as the situation was so dire. We dropped off the car Friday. The service guy gave me grief, telling me the engine didn't sound _that_ bad. They eventually took the car but not before warning me over and over if I'm wrong I'll owe them $250 to look at the car. Today they said the repair will take 5-7 business days. No loaner car for that repair. WTF?!

My HPFP went out multiple times on my 335i and each time I was handed the keys to a new BMW (1, 3, 5, X3) to drive for a week while my car was repaired. Audi service is an oxymoron.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Most of the Audi problems look like poor dealers to me, as usual.

OP, I had one of the earliest production MY07 (built in early 06) Audi Q7 3.6 models. Solid car. Loved every minute of it. I got rid of it a couple months before the warranty ended this September for something smaller and more economical, so I got the X5. The interior is still best in class and I prefer MMI to iDrive. 

BMW service is better than Audi (for example, BMW does pick ups and drop offs), but I would def. buy another Audi in the future. They make solid cars now. I prefer them to MB. They're by far my favorite brand of the Big 3 German makers.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Justin T said:


> And their pricing is insane. How can they justify almost $50K for a 2.0T Prestige A4 sedan? Really? A 335 works that thing like a rib in every possible way...


A loaded 328xi costs just as much. The 335xi is priced on par with a S4 and the S4 comes with more things standard such as leather, heated seats, etc.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> I considered a Jetta TDI before the 335d and the internet rants about VW denying warranty claims for an obviously defective HPFP that was destroying motors made me willing to pay double for the BMW diesel. At least BMW treats me right before, during and after the sale.


I think we were talking about this in some other thread, but I did own a '10 Jetta TDI for a year and drove it 20k miles. The HPFP issue with the diesels was attributed to owners putting in petrol versus diesel and VW is under no obligation to pay for the owner's stupidity. BMW solved this problem by putting the special adapter on our tank fillers.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Justin T said:


> I loved my 2001 S4. When it came time to get another car, I looked at the B6 platform and did not like it; especially in S4 trim.
> 
> I like the way Audis look and I like their interiors. What I do not like is the snobby feeling people have about them and that is coming from a BMW driver...lol
> 
> ...


Yes...thank you. Finally someone else (who drives a BMW no less) that realizes how snobby Audi drivers are. I was thinking am I the only one that sees it this way.....



blueguydotcom said:


> Another update on the Audi ownership experience.
> 
> Our HPFP failed and Audi has an extended warranty to fix the issue (as it's so common). Our mechanic looked at the car and told us to take it directly to Audi as the situation was so dire. We dropped off the car Friday. The service guy gave me grief, telling me the engine didn't sound _that_ bad. They eventually took the car but not before warning me over and over if I'm wrong I'll owe them $250 to look at the car. Today they said the repair will take 5-7 business days. No loaner car for that repair. WTF?!
> 
> My HPFP went out multiple times on my 335i and each time I was handed the keys to a new BMW (1, 3, 5, X3) to drive for a week while my car was repaired. Audi service is an oxymoron.


Yep.....Audi and VW dealers generally will not give you a loaner in my experience unless you have made an appontment weeks or months in advance. They tend to have only a handful of loaners available and act like they are doing you a huge favor if you get it. No thanks...my favorite BMW dealer/shop is just the opposite. Email them and say I need to bring the car in and they tell me when and have a loaner ready to go when I get there.



AutoUnion said:


> I think we were talking about this in some other thread, but I did own a '10 Jetta TDI for a year and drove it 20k miles. The HPFP issue with the diesels was attributed to owners putting in petrol versus diesel and VW is under no obligation to pay for the owner's stupidity. BMW solved this problem by putting the special adapter on our tank fillers.


We did talk about this, but I did not realize that the problems were related to people putting gas into a diesel car.  Obviously that is driver error and VAG would not be responsible for that. A shame though....the internet rants were quite frequent and enough to steer me away from even doing a TDI test drive. I suppose it does not matter as I was biased toward the BMW anyway.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Yep.....Audi and VW dealers generally will not give you a loaner in my experience unless you have made an appontment weeks or months in advance. They tend to have only a handful of loaners available and act like they are doing you a huge favor if you get it. No thanks...my favorite BMW dealer/shop is just the opposite. Email them and say I need to bring the car in and they tell me when and have a loaner ready to go when I get there.


Wife convinced the scummy local Audi dealer to give her a loaner after going on a tear that it was their fault she was losing her car and if they have a warranty like this it clearly indicates a major design flaw. The relented and said she could have a loaner. She arrived and they sent her to their adjacent Porsche dealer for the loaner. She got over there and they handed her the keys to... a Dodge Charger. She asked if they give those to Porsche owners too and the guy said "Yep." Wow, must be nice to be so disrespected by your dealer...

Ditto my experience with BMW. My Bimmers had problems and they always handed me a car.


----------

